# BLE vulnerability allows unlocking and driving via proxy connection to remote phone (relay attack).



## SimonMatthews (Apr 20, 2018)

Any thoughts on this?

https://arstechnica.com/information...ck-your-tesla-and-all-kinds-of-other-devices/
Admins: please move this if it is in the wrong section.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Needless worrymongering. Requires multiple petty thieves working in concert to break into my car. A-Thieves with this level of sophistication are at home hacking into personal accounts and stealing identities, not breaking into my car to steal my umbrella. B-Much simpler and more effective for the petty thief to break a window. C-Don't carry valuables in your car.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

This is a fine section for this topic. 

Thanks for the article link. It contains some details I hadn't seen before.

Drive Tesla Canada thread on this topic:
https://www.teslaownersonline.com/t...ther-automaker’s-keyless-entry-systems.22433/


----------



## aktessie (8 mo ago)

*PIN to Drive - should help*
PIN to Drive allows you to set a secure four-digit verification that must be entered before your car is driven.

The feature can be activated on your touchscreen through 'Controls' > 'Safety & Security' > 'PIN to Drive.' You will be prompted to create your four-digit verification.

If you forget your PIN or want to disable PIN to Drive, go back to the setting on your touchscreen. Tap the link to enter your Tesla login credentials and follow the on-screen prompts.


----------

